# Online Broken



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Can't listen online and I can't log in to my account. Called and got disconnected waiting for "tech support" twice. Wonder what's going on ???


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

I could not get online listening either on Sirius but can get to my account. Are you Sirius or XM subscriber?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

XM. On my third attempt, I was told they are doing a system upgrade and services will be restored within 24 hours. I find it completely unacceptable that they perform an upgrade to the service that would require downtime for their "paying" subs. I'd have no problem if this was a free service, like AOL Radio. In the real-world, systems are in place so that "production" servers are not affected by change. Only a rinky-dink operation would take its service off-line on purpose.


----------

